# My 2nd attempt ;) journal



## mumandco

Hi ladies I'm Emma,my oh is Jon and we have 3 boys together- Tyler, zack and olly.

So here I am again- we were meant to get married august last year but during very early planning stages out car broke down so many times and not cheap fixes either we decided to cancel the wedding-we had though about postponing but I didn't want to leave it that long for baby #3.

I already have my dress,tiara and veili and it's just beautiful-I've had it since we first started planning. Up until recently we didn't know when we were going to get married as most of our spare money is used in the children etc and some treats lol. But it's gotten to the point where it's now or never you know,so we aim to get married august next year but no date as of yet.

The wedding will be at our local town hall and then I'm not sure where else after that. We plan to have a late wedding and then have a buffet/party to keep costs down. 

So please feel welcome to follow my journey to becoming a mrs :)


----------



## Baby Bell

Congratulations, I look forward to reading your wedding journey xxx


----------



## mumandco

Thank you x x I hope there will be some good updates soon :) not much can be done at the moment apart from ringing around for prices-don't really need to view the places as we already did that the first time around lol


----------



## mumandco

This is my engagement ring
. It's quite old now as oh proposed to me 8years ago :-0

I've been having a look online to see if I can find any wedding rings that look like they'd fit together but not having much luck and looks like I'm going to have to wait until we actually physically go ring shopping to see what looks best.


----------



## mumandco

*big update*

About 2months ago we decided enough was enough and we didn't want to wait another year to get married,so we changed the date to 15th august 2014 :)
We have to compromise on some things but for us it's totally worth it!

Wel be getting married in the town hall,it's really lovely and has beautiful gardens for photos afterwards.
Then our reception will be at a bar and brasserie that is fairly new and is quite modern inside.
We will also have our evening there too.

In the day we have roughly 25 guests for a 3 course sit down meal and then the evening is a buffet for around 70 guests.


----------



## mumandco

Flowergirl dress arrived today :) so here's my niece who will be my only flowergirl trying it on :) we ordered it online and it's absolutely beautiful and a perfect fit :)

Please excuse the photo being sideways-it turns the picture that way when I upload


----------



## mumandco

Oh my gaaaaawwwwd the invites are actually driving me crazy!!! Got to tie bows on them but I can't tie bows I can barely tie a shoe lace lol I manage to tie 1 or 2 and then I for some reason can't do anymore :/ hahaha 

Really need to sort a wedding car out,think we are having a limo as our boys really want to go in one.


----------



## CakeCottage

YouTube bow tutorials hun x


----------



## mumandco

I have and I've watched and watched and watched I'm just rubbish at this sort of thing lol going to try again tonight wish me luck haha


----------



## CakeCottage

I made bows for my cake knives, I'm quite crafty though so I find stuff like that relatively easy x


----------



## mumandco

I'm the least crafty person EVER haha.


----------



## mumandco

Went bridesmaid dress shopping with my sister yesterday-I'm only having one bridesmaid and one flowergirl to keep costs down. Well anyway my original colour scheme was fuschia for no other reason that I quite like the colour pink. My sister tried a navy dress on and was absolutely stunning,we both couldn't stop thinking about it so we've decided to change the colour scheme to navy! So new invites ordered let's hope they come quickly as there is only 11 weeks to go


----------

